# Worst movie ever?



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Lots of threads here about your favorite book, movie, pet, other interests, etc...

But what is the WORST movie you've ever seen? Ones that are so bad they're funny? Or so bad you walked out long before the end? Not just boring, but really, really bad?

In honor of That Other Thread, let's start the list with...

Zardoz! http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0070948/


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ok, it would have to be either 
 Hell Comes to Frogtown

or

Blood Beach http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0082083/ (not availabe on Amazon).

We used to do a Bad Movie Marathon where everyone brought a bad movie and we voted on the worst. These two both won for me.

Betsy


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Let's see, I walked out on Mystery Men. But I think the worst was Cabin Fever. A friend of mine was so creeped out by it she won't get spring water any more! She gave me the movie because she didn't want in the house after they watched it! I though it was hilarious! So over board on the gore it was funny!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Mars Attacks or Zardoz, which was recently mentioned on another thread. I confess to watching both movies twice because it seemed impossible that anyone would invest money in such a useless project.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I have watched my share of movies like *Plan 9 from Outer Space* and *Glen or Glenda*, perennial favorites on worst movie lists. However, for me, my worst movie EVER is *The Family Stone*. I absolutely loathed that movie. What made it worse -- I actually got sucked into seeing it in the movie theater because it had good reviews! Roger Ebert said that it would become the next great holiday movie, like *It's a Wonderful Life*. All I could think after suffering through this steaming pile of c*** was that chemotherapy must have addled Roger's brain. Totally cliched, lousy performances, and Diane Keaton played an absolutely despicable mother (a role she seems to be getting typecast into). I wanted to wring her neck. I was actually HAPPY that she was dying and gleeful when I found out she didn't make it to the end of the movie. Does that make me a bad person? LOL.

I didn't leave the theater because I never leave the theater (something about getting my money's worth) but I made a personal vow that I would forevermore tell people how absolutely rotten, horrible, vile, disgusting, evil, terrible, and lousy this movie is.

Did I forget to mention? I HATED *The Family Stone*.     It gets my vote for worst movie ever!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Twice Oh, come on, you know you were mesmerized by Sean Connery:










ROTFL, Jeff!

Betsy


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Twice Oh, come on, you know you were mesmerized by Sean Connery:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa, that is one sexy picture of Sean, which movies is that from, I must watch it 

The worst movie I've seen this year has to be:


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

BETSY!  I thought we agreed NEVER to POST that PICTURE again!!!!!!  

(It makes my eyes hurt and my stomach feel funny.)

There are usually bad lizzard/monster/snake movies on most Saturdays on the SciFi channel. . . . DH will watch them if there's nothing else happening.

Oh, and, unlike Leslie, I WILL walk out of a movie I've bought a ticket for is that bad. . . .I consider LEAVING to be getting my money's worth!  

Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sweety18 said:


> Whoa, that is one sexy picture of Sean, which movies is that from, I must watch it


That's Sean in Zardoz

Sorry, Ann, sometimes my evil twin takes over! Mwhahahahahahah!

Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Twice Oh, come on, you know you were mesmerized by Sean Connery:


Well you might be half right - the right half, I mean.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sorry, Ann, sometimes my evil twin takes over! Mwhahahahahahah!


That's her in your avatar, right. . . .<ducking>

Ann


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

Sideways -- I want the two hours of my life I spent watching it back!

I could not for the life of me figure out why it was so popular, I hated it!


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

In my family we have a tradition of annual Bad Film Festivals. Past features included:

The Adventures of Buckaroo Bonzi
The entire Evil Dead series... awesome campy puns so they were there to make things better 
Godzilla vs. Mothra


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

A movie so bad it's funny. It's a running joke in my house that if my husband see's it on TV, he must watch it..and I must tell him how truly awful this movie is.



p.s. I will never, ever be able to look at Sean the same after seeing that picture.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> A movie so bad it's funny. It's a running joke in my house that if my husband see's it on TV, he must watch it..and I must tell him how truly awful this movie is.
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. I will never, ever be able to look at Sean the same after seeing that picture.


LOL! I absolutely love Galaxy Quest! Your husband and I must have the same sense of humor. I also watch it whenever it comes on. My husband doesn't get it but he didn't watch Star Trek.

Betsy


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> p.s. I will never, ever be able to look at Sean the same after seeing that picture.


I think I will have to find his James Bond movies to watch this weekend. I always liked Never Say Never Again.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

*Howard the Duck.*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I believe it just from the picture!

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> p.s. I will never, ever be able to look at Sean the same after seeing that picture.


Maybe it would help if you watched the whole movie. I mean, you'd get to see him in different poses, at least.

Or maybe not.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Blue Velvet. We sat through the whole thing thinking _it has to start making sense *sometime*..."_

A Boy and His Dog. We had rented a bunch of SF movies from Blockbuster and one of the employees recommended it. After twenty minutes we hit stop.

Salo / 120 Days. New in a small town and not knowing anyone, I found a small theater that showed obscure movies weeknights for about a buck, and I went most evenings. This one is the only movie I have ever walked out on. Utterly revolting.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I like Galaxy Quest. . . .total send up. . . . .Mystery Men is another one.  But you do have to be in the appropriate mood. . . these are great movies to see at our local Cinema and Drafthouse:  you can drink while you watch.  It helps.  

Now, one move I totally did NOT get:  Moulin Rouge.  I don't even thing a couple of beers would help that one.  And yet, I know there are some who really liked it.  

Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Now, one move I totally did NOT get: Moulin Rouge. I don't even thing a couple of beers would help that one. And yet, I know there are some who really liked it.
> 
> Ann


Me! (raises hand and waves) Want to borrow the DVD?

Of course, my best friend from high school, who went to it with me, thought it was the worst movie she'd ever seen.

Betsy


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

I hated Chicago. I turned it off after about 20 minutes. I really wanted to like it because it had Richard Gere, but I just couldn't.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

I have a Moulin Rouge phobia. Every time I watch it all the way through, I fall ill. I used to have the special edition version, with more extras than I've ever seen on any movie, including choose your own camera angles, and I had to give it away as a cursed item. I gave it to my friend with long red hair, who loves Ewan McGregor (but not as much as John Barrowman.) I mention the hair, because her little boy asked her if that was her singing in the movie.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

That's the one I have.  No bad reactions, though.

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

OK, I was just scrolling up in this thread to look for an earlier post, and the place where the screen stopped showed that frightening Sean picture but just the bottom part. The goofy boots, but not the diaper part or above. And it struck me that those thighs are... um, quite nice. <insert ogling smiley here> That's just totally obscured by the awfulness of the rest of the picture.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I went to "The Thin Red Line" with a friend, we both liked war films and we both walked out of this one early. It was the worst movie I have ever seen. I can't figure out why it got good reviews. It was pretentious and made no sense!


----------



## WalterK (Mar 2, 2009)

Could not disagree more with some of the selections in this thread, but that's okay.

Worst movie for me... A very low budget slasher from the '80s. *The Prey*. Painfully amateurish film making.

- Walter...


----------



## John Steinbeck (Feb 15, 2009)

Ishtar....absolute rubish.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

The Fly.  Ugh.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

marianner said:


> The Fly. Ugh.


Which one? The original or the remake?

L


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

I may not have been qualified to vote since I haven't seen half of these stinkers. 

In regard to Moulin Rouge and Chicago, unless you like musicals in general I think you have to put these two movies in another category. I grew up watching Broadway shows and movie musicals so I really liked Chicago and have watched it a number of times. The best I can say for Moulin Rouge is that although it was not West Side Story,  I watched it all the way to the end. My younger family members thought they were both boring and had no plot.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Jeff, you are such a good author, we will overlook your taste in movies.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

tlshaw *Padded Cell 511* said:


> Jeff, you are such a good author, we will overlook your taste in movies.


You have me at a terrible disadvantage here, Teresa. After all the nice things you've said about my books, I dare not challenge your taste.

Perhaps you need your hearing tested. 



Spoiler



*Ducks and runs for cover.*


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

I really tried to like Ishtar.  After all it's Dustin Hoffman and Warren Beatty.  What an awful movie.  Also Scenes From a Mall with Bette Midler.  Yeesh.  How about Watchmen?  Oh my gosh. . .  And the blue dude. . .


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I also should give a special mention to the movie Knowing that is currently out in theaters. I walked out halfway through the movie. From the trailers, I was expecting a National Treasure type movie...


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I personally loved Chicago, but I love musicals.  On the other hand, could not get into Moulin Rouge.  Watched it all the way to the end, walked away shaking my head.

A recent movie I stopped partway through was Because I Said So with Diane Keaton.  It was painful.  How many freakin cakes can one woman be allowed to carry and drop? 

Please tell me I'm not the only one who did not care for Forrest Gump.  I love love love Tom Hanks, but just could not get into this movie.  I tried 3 times over the course of a few years becaue I kept thinking everyone else is raving, what is the matter with me.  
deb


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Am I wrong or are we more divergent in our opinions of movies than we are of books? Or could it be that we simply don't read books that we dislike?

The worst movie that I've every seen that I watch over-and-over again is Heaven's Gate. The sets, the cinematography and the scenery are so spectacular that I find myself overlooking the muddled plot.


----------



## NurseLisa (Feb 1, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Lots of threads here about your favorite book, movie, pet, other interests, etc...
> 
> But what is the WORST movie you've ever seen? Ones that are so bad they're funny? Or so bad you walked out long before the end? Not just boring, but really, really bad?
> 
> ...


Magnolia totally stupid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Tippy said:


> I really tried to like Ishtar. After all it's Dustin Hoffman and Warren Beatty. What an awful movie.


I'm so glad. I saw it dubbed, and I thought maybe it just seemed so dumb because they had done a really lousy job of it.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

(Psssst.......I love Moulin Rouge and Chicago and watch them all the time)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

No need to whisper about Moulin Rouge, KindleKay, as long as I'm in the room!  Love, love, love that movie.

I just thought of a current movie I thought was really, really bad (sorry I know I've seen someone on KB say they like the movie):

Made of Honor (and I love Patrick Dempsey on Grey's Anatomy)

Betsy


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Titanic.  Of course, it was mostly for teenage girls in the first place and not cynical adult males.


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

"Cannibal Women in the Avocado Jungle of Death"


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Geemont said:


> Titanic. Of course, it was mostly for teenage girls in the first place and not cynical adult males.


I'm not sure it was the WORST movie ever, but I never got the megahit status...but I wasn't a teenage girl either.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

kindle zen said:


> "Cannibal Women in the Avocado Jungle of Death"


Perhaps so, but one of the best titles! 

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

drenee said:


> I personally loved Chicago, but I love musicals. On the other hand, could not get into Moulin Rouge. Watched it all the way to the end, walked away shaking my head.


I like *Chicago* but also couldn't get into *Moulin Rouge *-- which is a little odd because I like Baz Luhrmann as a director and *Strictly Ballroom* is one of my all-time favorite movies. Oh well.



> A recent movie I stopped partway through was Because I Said So with Diane Keaton. It was painful. How many freakin cakes can one woman be allowed to carry and drop?


Please see my comments about Diane in *The Family Stone*. Ugh. She is becoming a parody of herself and it ain't pleasant to see.



> Please tell me I'm not the only one who did not care for Forrest Gump. I love love love Tom Hanks, but just could not get into this movie. I tried 3 times over the course of a few years becaue I kept thinking everyone else is raving, what is the matter with me.
> deb


I liked Tom Hanks a lot better when he was younger: *Splash* and *Big*, eg. More recent movies, including *Forrest Gump*, not so much. I didn't even bother with *The DaVinci Code* although I did enjoy the book.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I just thought of a current movie I thought was really, really bad (sorry I know I've seen someone on KB say they like the movie):
> 
> Made of Honor (and I love Patrick Dempsey on Grey's Anatomy)


Patrick Dempsey is from here in Maine -- just a bit of trivia. Of course, that doesn't excuse the mess that was *Made of Honor*. Ugh. Stupid is right. I started the thread on "100 Things I Learned from Watching Made of Honor" on IMDb. It was pretty funny. My first entry:

100. Intelligent, attractive, and successful career women fantasize about their wedding shower from the time they are 10 years old.

99. Poor choices regarding music, food, and entertainment at said wedding shower can nearly destroy a decade-long friendship between the bride-to-be and the maid of honor. However, after a good night's sleep all is forgotten and the incident is never mentioned again.

98. Wealthy Manhattan physicians need to get married in order to have sex with attractive blonde women; successful Manhattan entrepreneurs just get to have sex, no marriage required.

97. If sex is your goal, look for a blonde. But when you are ready to settle down and get married, seek out a brunette.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0866439/board/nest/105091761?p=1


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Geemont said:


> Titanic. Of course, it was mostly for teenage girls in the first place and not cynical adult males.


I liked Titanic. Still. That's one of those movies that if I am flipping channels and I see it on TV, I usually ending up sitting down to watch the whole thing.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

A few furry friends enjoying the movies...










(Just stumbled across this...LOL)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, but Leslie, you're still a teenage girl at heart, as evidenced by your dance for Hugh:










(A romantic comedy I liked much, much, much better than Made of Honor was Kate & Leopold.) (Trying to get back on topic.) Of course, Hugh would never make something that would be considered "worst movie ever."

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> (A romantic comedy I liked much, much, much better than Made of Honor was Kate & Leopold.) (Trying to get back on topic.) Of course, Hugh would never make something that would be considered "worst movie ever."
> 
> Betsy


I only need the barest shred of an excuse...LOL


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

This thread did need a "touch of Hugh" to counteract the picture of Sean.  But seriously, even if K&L had been awful, what fun to watch Hugh in that uniform!

Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Of course, Hugh would never make something that would be considered "worst movie ever."


Apparently you've not seen X-Men.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I loved Kate & Leopold.  

Leslie, it was your comment about Dianne Keaton that reminded me of her performance, or lack thereof, in Because I Said So.  

deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry Jeff. . . .I kinda liked X-Men. . . .pure escapism, of course. . . and friends we went with felt it necessary to point out ALL the ways it was not like the original comic. .  .  I finally told them -- oh, so pleasantly, of course -- to shut up and just enjoy it!  

Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

No, I haven't.   

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

> Quote from: Betsy the Quilter on Today at 07:35:57 AM
> Of course, Hugh would never make something that would be considered "worst movie ever."





> Apparently you've not seen X-Men.


I've never seen the X-Men movies, although my daughter likes them. I am on the fence about going to see *Wolverine*.

Supposedly *Van Helsing* is pretty bad, although I've never tried to watch that. I wasn't too crazy about *Someone Like You...* either. The worst part of that one was that they made Hugh's character a smoker and it's obvious he isn't. He could barely hold a cigarette and make it look natural. (NB: Gratuitous smoking in movies is a personal pet peeve.) I did like *The Prestige* and *The Fountain*, though, but I know I am in the minority for both of those.

L


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Sorry Jeff. . . .I kinda liked X-Men. . . .pure escapism, of course. . . and friends we went with felt it necessary to point out ALL the ways it was not like the original comic. . .


My apologies, Ann. Having failed to properly prepare by reading the original comic book I may have missed the subtleties of the plot. 

I didn't fall asleep during Van Helsing, Leslie and my grandchildren loved it. (Of course they love everything that I usually hate but...)


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

ok, I guess the mods can merge this thread with the Australia thread now......


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> ok, I guess the mods can merge this thread with the Australia thread now......


Oh, come on Chad. What's your worst movie? *Invasion of the Bee Girls*?


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Oh, come on Chad. What's your worst movie? *Invasion of the Bee Girls*?


more like the Hugh Harem!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

But...but....but, we're discussing MOVIES here, not textiles, Chad!  The Australia thread was all about the textiles!



Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Invasion of the Bee Girls? Is there a link?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Attack of the Killer Tomatoes.

So bad, it's hilarious. . . if you've had a couple of beers or no sleep in a day or so. . . .

Ann


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Leslie said:


> (NB: Gratuitous smoking in movies is a personal pet peeve.)
> L


ME TOO!! I love old black & white movies and there is always smoking in them. Most of those movies were made back when cigarette smoking was vogue and sexy. But so many times the smokers look so completely uncomfortable and it just gets irritating to watch.
deb


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Attack of the Killer Tomatoes.
> 
> So bad, it's hilarious. . . if you've had a couple of beers or no sleep in a day or so. . . .
> 
> Ann


If you've seen that one, do you remember that other hilariously bad one with a "monster" from space that was played by a large carpet? In the movie it was held up and moved around by a bunch of college kid extras, and you could seen their sneakers at the bottom. I have no idea what it was called.

That's the problem with some of these: when they're really bad you try hard to put them out of your mind for twenty years, and eventually the title's gone.

Unfortunately the visual images stick around.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Invasion of the Bee Girls? Is there a link?




I am not quite sure why it is called *Graveyard Tramps*, but this is *Invasion of the Bee Girls* on DVD.

L


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I am not quite sure why it is called *Graveyard Tramps*, but this is *Invasion of the Bee Girls* on DVD.
> 
> L


Don't most serious high-quality productions have a working title first and then the actual release title?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Don't most serious high-quality productions have a working title first and then the actual release title?


Good point!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> If you've seen that one, do you remember that other hilariously bad one with a "monster" from space that was played by a large carpet? In the movie it was held up and moved around by a bunch of college kid extras, and you could seen their sneakers at the bottom. I have no idea what it was called.
> 
> That's the problem with some of these: when they're really bad you try hard to put them out of your mind for twenty years, and eventually the title's gone.
> 
> Unfortunately the visual images stick around.


Sounds like an Ed Wood movie, although I'm not sure he ever did any with space aliens. Not his usual oeuvre but I might be wrong. I haven't seen all his movies.

Speaking of, I did like *Ed Wood* with Johnny Depp. Very weird, but good.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Attack of the Killer Tomatoes.
> 
> So bad, it's hilarious. . . if you've had a couple of beers or no sleep in a day or so. . . .
> 
> Ann


My, I love Attack of the Killer Tomatos, though I agree it was bad. Theme song: Puberty Love. Filmed in San Diego. A "must see" for bad movie fans. There were sequels, too

Betsy


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I am not quite sure why it is called *Graveyard Tramps*, but this is *Invasion of the Bee Girls* on DVD.
> 
> L


Can't say I've seen it...but the Amazon editorial review was hilarious!!


Spoiler



Editorial Reviews
Amazon.com
Bee girls by nature, maybe, but not by cup size. Price Is Right model Anitra Ford anchors this enjoyably sleazy horror movie about women who mate... and kill! Also, they get naked a lot. After a State Department employee meets a mysterious motel death, agent Agar (Marlboro Man William Smith) heads to Peckham, CA, to investigate. Soon, highly unattractive middle-aged men are falling victim to beautiful young women as quickly as they can drop trou. The women look completely normal except that they all wear huge sunglasses even in the dark (hmmm...) and are frequently naked. One could do a tidy thesis on how this 1973 marvel reflected male fears of newly independent women--sexual and career independence seem to lead directly to lesbianism and lethal coitus. (Screenwriter Nicholas Meyer also wrote Fatal Attraction.) But why bother intellectualizing when you can just lie back and let the bad sex puns and horrific '70s soundtrack wash over you? And try not to worry about why that one woman is naked on her motorcycle. --Ali Davis


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I am not quite sure why it is called *Graveyard Tramps*, but this is *Invasion of the Bee Girls* on DVD.


Ha ha ha ha. It wasn't a serious question but thank you, Leslie. I actually thought you'd made up the title.

Yes, Betsy producers do use working titles while arranging financing. Can you imagine the investors' ire when they discovered that the title they were pitched had been changed from "Invasion of the Bee Girls" to "Graveyard Tramps"? More importantly, where do you find people that would invest in either title? I have several bad ideas that need funding.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Ya know, Chad, I'm not sure the spoiler block is necessary!  LOL  

Ann


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

well, I wasn't it was "Safe for Work"


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Ah!  good point!  

Ann


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> Can't say I've seen it...but the Amazon editorial review was hilarious!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


There are also some very funny comments at IMDb. I like the one from Lawfella in NJ.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0070222/usercomments

Believe it or not, I actually saw this movie at the drive-in with my boyfriend. I might have to buy the DVD, just for old times sake.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Another cult classic bad movie, which also has sequels:

  

About the original:
It's a cheesy, low-budget horror flick about a small-town geek who arrives in New York City's Times Square carrying his mutant, telepathic twin brother in a big basket (hence the movie's title, get it?). They were once Siamese twins, and now they're seeking gory revenge against the doctors who surgically separated them against their will!

Betsy


----------



## NitroStitch (Feb 13, 2009)

Windwalker is the worst movie I've ever seen - we went to see it in theaters because my stepfather wanted to see it. He still hasn't lived that one down. The dialogue was unintentionally funny because it was SO bad! "Where did you get the big bear skin, Grandfather? From a big bear." -- said with total seriousness...










Not to be confused with WindTALKERS at all.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> A movie so bad it's funny. It's a running joke in my house that if my husband see's it on TV, he must watch it..and I must tell him how truly awful this movie is.


I agree with your hubby - it must be watched if it is on - and it *is* truly awful -- which is totally its appeal


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

NitroStitch said:


> Windwalker is the worst movie I've ever seen - we went to see it in theaters because my stepfather wanted to see it. He still hasn't lived that one down. The dialogue was unintentionally funny because it was SO bad! "Where did you get the big bear skin, Grandfather? From a big bear." -- said with total seriousness...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are quite a few people at IMDb who think this is a really great movie!

L


----------



## NitroStitch (Feb 13, 2009)

Leslie said:


> There are quite a few people at IMDb who think this is a really great movie!
> 
> L


Amazing...I guess that shows how individual our tastes are in movies!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

We just don't go to many movies, check reviews and if it looks halfway stupid, forget it.  My DH hates slapstick and I would just prefer reading, and there are always sports on tv.  Loved Chicago, never got into Moulon Rouge, now The Bee Girls, maybe I could get him to see that one    The First Knight was one that we did not like at all.  If we do go and there is a lot of profanity (we are not prudes by any means but enough is enough i.e., I. Spy) sometimes we might leave, but that's not because the movie is bad we just don't want to listen to it.  We did walk out of the latest Angelina / Morgan Freeman movie - don't even remember the name it was soooooooo awful.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> We just don't go to many movies, check reviews and if it looks halfway stupid, forget it. My DH hates slapstick and I would just prefer reading, and there are always sports on tv. Loved Chicago, never got into Moulon Rouge, now The Bee Girls, maybe I could get him to see that one  The First Knight was one that we did not like at all. If we do go and there is a lot of profanity (we are not prudes by any means but enough is enough i.e., I. Spy) sometimes we might leave, but that's not because the movie is bad we just don't want to listen to it. We did walk out of the latest Angelina / Morgan Freeman movie - don't even remember the name it was soooooooo awful.


The Changeling? I absolutely refuse to see any movie with Angelina Jolie. I'm not a big fan of Clint Eastwood, either. I also won't see a Paul Haggis piece of trash movie. It makes life easy when you can cross certain directors/stars off the list.

L


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Wanted - that was it!  yuck

Changeling would not go see fur nutin'

Angelina is just not a typical female - however, I do like Clint, even if he can't act his way out of a paperbag, same ol' same ol' but not as bad as John Wayne


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Of course, we know any movie made in Hibbing would not qualify for a worst movie


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Are there any movies made in Hibbing?  

Ann


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Are there any movies made in Hibbing?
> 
> Ann


According to IMDb, there are four:

# An American Romance (1944) 
# Health Care 911: The Plight of Immigrant Medical Doctors (2006) (TV)
# Minnesota: 'Land of Plenty' (1942)
# No Direction Home: Bob Dylan (2005)


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I just figured that since Hibbing is such a famous place that surely there were movies made there


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Leslie said:


> According to IMDb, there are four:
> 
> # An American Romance (1944)
> # Health Care 911: The Plight of Immigrant Medical Doctors (2006) (TV)
> ...


As a matter of fact, I think we own *No Direction Home*. My sister gave it to my husband for Christmas a few years ago. I should probably go watch it, now that I have this renewed interest in Hibbing.

L


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, but Leslie, you're still a teenage girl at heart, as evidenced by your dance for Hugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I loved Kate & Leopold.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Oh yes, I just remembered another really bad one I walked out of. Eraser with Arnold S. It was so gory at the beginning, we got up and left.

Oh, and for Jeff, my book interests are more widely varied than my movie interests. So, I don't mind if you like movies I don't.


----------



## NurseLisa (Feb 1, 2009)

Another movie I thought was soooooooooo stupid.........

Borat!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

NurseLisa said:


> Another movie I thought was soooooooooo stupid.........
> 
> Borat!


Gah. I had absolutely no interest in seeing that. It sounded beyond stupid just from the reviews.

I know people who will go into any old movie that is playing (and live to regret it). Not me. I pick and choose very carefully which movies I see. Which is why that loathsome *The Family Stone *still pisses me off!! I was suckered, I tell you! Suckered!

L


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I know people who will go into any old movie that is playing (and live to regret it). Not me. I pick and choose very carefully which movies I see. Which is why that loathsome *The Family Stone *still pisses me off!! I was suckered, I tell you! Suckered!
> 
> L


I agree, I am rather choosy about my movies. In fact, last night Husband, Daughter and her best friend were here watching Get Smart. I read the entire time and they couldn't understand. I told them I hate stupid movies.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Another absolutely horrible movie,  Revenge with Kevin Costner.  The plot is cheesy, the violence is poorly overdone, and the dialogue is a joke.  I loved Kevin in Dances With Wolves, but Revenge forever changed my opinion of him.

Changeling was an interesting movie.  I wanted to see it because of the story line.  I am not a fan of Angelina Jolie.  But I did like the movie.


----------



## NurseLisa (Feb 1, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Gah. I had absolutely no interest in seeing that. It sounded beyond stupid just from the reviews.
> 
> I know people who will go into any old movie that is playing (and live to regret it). Not me. I pick and choose very carefully which movies I see. Which is why that loathsome *The Family Stone *still pisses me off!! I was suckered, I tell you! Suckered!
> 
> L


I was suckered into watching Borat.......my son and BIL and DH put it on at my MIL's house.....so I had no choice but I did read a magazine and do crossword puzzles during the entire movie.........."yawn"......... On the other hand, I watched The Family Stone and didn't think it was NEARLY as bad as Borat!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Well, I'm not sure if these are necessarily the worst movies ever - there are so many stinkers to choose from!! - but two movies that I think had some great potential but were horrendous disappointments were Event Horizon and - especially - Wing Commander. The latter, in particular, was a tooth-grinding experience, because it was based on a popular (at the time) computer game (which already sets off alarm bells) that I loved, and it was absolutely terrible! It was one of the few movies that was so bad I was tempted to walk out halfway through, but I was so mesmerized by its awfulness that I watched the entire thing...


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I was excited to see this, and my wife and I enjoy Michael Cera's aw-shucks persona. We loved him in Juno. We gave up on this movie, though, after about twenty minutes. Blech!! It's gross.


----------



## Wheezie (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, it depends on how far back you want to go. I would have to say the worst was

But for relatively recent movies I would have to say:
Moulin Rouge
Magnolia
Eyes Wide Shut


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> According to IMDb, there are four:
> 
> # An American Romance (1944)
> # Health Care 911: The Plight of Immigrant Medical Doctors (2006) (TV)
> ...


In addition, there is North Country, a pretty good movie starring Charlize Theron about the fight for women to work in the iron ore mines. While it wasn't filmed in Hibbing, it was filmed in the nearby cities of Chisholm, Virginia and Eveleth and "the Iron Range" which includes Hibbing and usually means there are aerial shots showing the mine (the town of Hibbing was moved when ore was discovered under the original town location. My grandparents' house was in a different spot when Grampa came home from work. Gramma rode in the house to keep an eye on things.). My husband and I really liked this movie. Hibbing looks pretty much like the towns in which they filmed.



My only quibble with how the Iron Range folk are depicted in the movie is they show the women meeting at, I think, Sissy Spacek's character's home, and she fixes them all tea. I have never been at someone's house there at any time of day and been offered tea. It's coffee. And sweet rolls. If you're from out of town and you go visiting, your eyeballs will float with all the coffee that you drink. Often instant coffee. 

Last, also filmed in the Iron Range, is another movie about a woman working in the mine called Wildrose. We have a videotape of this somewhere. My cousin was an extra in it. Playing a miner.

I'm going to try to find those two old movies, Leslie, that's cool! 

Betsy


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> In addition, there is North Country, a pretty good movie starring Charlize Theron about the fight for women to work in the iron ore mines. While it wasn't filmed in Hibbing, it was filmed in the nearby cities of Chisholm, Virginia and Eveleth and "the Iron Range" which includes Hibbing and usually means there are aerial shots showing the mine (the town of Hibbing was moved when ore was discovered under the original town location. My grandparents' house was in a different spot when Grampa came home from work. Gramma rode in the house to keep an eye on things.). My husband and I really liked this movie. Hibbing looks pretty much like the towns in which they filmed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I second everything Betsy said about North Country.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

I really enjoyed North Country.  A lot!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for confirming Michelle!  (We only mention North Country because you asked, Ann, it's definitely off topic as far as Worst Movie Ever).

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> My only quibble with how the Iron Range folk are depicted in the movie is they show the women meeting at, I think, Sissy Spacek's character's home, and she fixes them all tea. I have never been at someone's house there at any time of day and been offered tea. It's coffee. And sweet rolls. If you're from out of town and you go visiting, your eyeballs will float with all the coffee that you drink. Often instant coffee.
> 
> Betsy


I'll confirm that part.... instant coffee and supermarket sweet rolls everywhere. 
Unless it's December, in which case it's instant coffee and home-baked Christmas cookies!


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Wheezie said:


> Well, it depends on how far back you want to go. I would have to say the worst was
> 
> But for relatively recent movies I would have to say:
> Moulin Rouge
> ...


I forgot about Eyes Wide Shut. I loved Tom Cruise and Nicole Kidman together in Far and Away, and thought I might like them in Eyes, but that movie was just too weird! Now I will have nightmares about the carnival mask on the pillow.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

What was that movie Kevin Costner did about only water on the earth?  Admittedly, I did not watch the entire movie.  Wasn't it an exceptionally long movie?  Anyway, I didn't understand what I did watch.
deb


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

drenee said:


> What was that movie Kevin Costner did about only water on the earth? Admittedly, I did not watch the entire movie. Wasn't it an exceptionally long movie? Anyway, I didn't understand what I did watch.
> deb


*Waterworld*. It was dreadful. I got through about 15 minutes of it and gave up.

L


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

That makes sense.  Thank you, Leslie.  

deb


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

drenee said:


> That makes sense. Thank you, Leslie.
> 
> deb


We actually saw the Waterworld show at Universal Studios in California. It was terrific which is why I came home and tried to watch the movie. Big mistake. LOL

L


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I can't stand the movie Grease. There are lots of musicals that I like, so it isn't the genre, it's the fact that the whole movie seems to be about changing to fit in with the crowd. My friends adore the movie and they think that I am crazy. They even forced me to perform a song from the movie for an assembly at school. Ugh!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> *Waterworld*. It was dreadful. I got through about 15 minutes of it and gave up.


Gee. I'll bet you didn't like *The Postman* either.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Gee. I'll bet you didn't like *The Postman* either.


I never even gave it a glance!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Hated Waterworld.

Hated The Postman.

Love Moulin Rouge.

Love Steel Magnolias.

Love Grease.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Half Baked
Moulin Rouge
The Matrix
Two Weeks Notice


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Gee. I'll bet you didn't like *The Postman* either.


yuck


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> yuck


I'm probably too far from Leslie but if you listen closely you can probably hear me laughing, Dona.


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

Borat, so dumb..i quit 30Min's in couldn't take it anymore!


----------



## honyock (Oct 29, 2008)

I don't know about worst ever, but the most disappointing movie I can remember seeing in a long time was "Windtalkers" from a few years ago. It was about a true subject matter that interested me (the role the Navajo Windtalkers played in passing on coded information for the Allies that couldn't be broken in WWII), had a decent actor (Nicholas Cage) and a director who had made a couple of movies I liked (John Woo). It was terrible, terrible. We didn't walk out on it out of stubbornness mainly. A great example of Hollywood taking a good idea and utterly destroying it.

Sam


----------



## SmrTyme (Mar 29, 2009)

Bringing Out the Dead - Nicolas Cage

The only movie I ever walked out on, and I got my $$ back(kicking stuff)I'm still mad about that movie


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

I'll probably be flogged for this one, but I though that one of the worst movies I ever saw was _Napoleon Dynamite_. I went with my in-laws, because my brother-in-law wanted to see it. I think I may have laughed one time during the movie, but is was basic slapstick comedy (he fell over the fence). I couldn't understand why my brother-in-law was about to fall out of his chair laughing so hard.

To me, that is the only movie that you could come in on any part and pick right up and go, because there really is no plot. You can't possibly be missing something. There are sub-plots sure, but usually sub-plots connect to something else; these, however, don't.

Most people disagree with me on the movie, but that's okay.

Now, is this the worst movie ever? I'm sure it's not. But I don't watch a lot of bad movies, so it was probably the worst one I've seen. LOL


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Elijsha said:


> Borat, so dumb..i quit 30Min's in couldn't take it anymore!


My eyes, my eyes! That's as bad (or worse) as the Sean Connery image.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

And yet. . . .you copied the whole image. . . . .

Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

That's because I couldn't see to do the edit.  The best I could do was hit "Quote".



Betsy


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> That's because I couldn't see to do the edit. The best I could do was hit "Quote".
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


WORSE WORSE ARGHHHHH


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Painful.  At least with the Sean picture we knew that it was just the picture itself, and that the, er, raw material was of high quality.  In this case we don't even have that consolation. Let's try not to post this one again, shall we.


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

I hated Kate & Leopold. Hugh's acting was fine, but I kept thinking "WTF is up with her hair, who told her that cut looked _good_? Quickly followed by "so she doesn't like her job and loves him, so her solution is to go back in time to live with him, before women have the vote or tampons were invented, or any of the other niceties of modern life _and yet they address none of this_"

It would have been a much better film in they did devote some time to the actual aspects of her choosing to go back or her life once she went back. Want some drama, make her a diabetic and realize there is no insulin in 1862. I'm not sure why elevators would have broken down, it's not like he would have been the sole inventor (the modern elevator like many devices has many different inventors, each one contributing another improvement). Heck the elevator existed in B.C. just powered by humans/animals, Elisha Otis invented the safety brake in case of cables snapping. They could have been just as happy if she found another job and he stayed in her time, he could have become one of those historic tour guides.

I found this and thought it was funny: http://www.decentfilms.com/sections/reviews/2074

My husband and I saw "Forces of Nature" the night we met. We both hated it, but were there with a group and neither one of us wanted to leave the fascinating person we just met.  Between that and the horrid restaurant that night, we've never attempted to recreate our first "date".

Lara Amber


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Leslie;
Please bring out more pictures of Hugh! That image is just to much to endure. Maybe I should just go visit the Australia thread again.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

tlshaw *Padded Cell 511* said:


> Leslie;
> Please bring out more pictures of Hugh! That image is just to much to endure. Maybe I should just go visit the Australia thread again.


Here's one:









Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Not that I have anything at all against Hugh, but has there already been a thread on *other* easy-on-the-eyes subjects?  Particularly the ones we *don't* see on the magazine covers in every single supermarket checkout line?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Here's one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It must be my screen, but for a second there the towel just kind of blended with the skin tone and I thought...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Maybe...if not, it's time you started one, Susan!  But bear in mind that Hugh is the unofficial poster boy of KindleBoards.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

LaraAmber said:


> I hated Kate & Leopold. Hugh's acting was fine, but I kept thinking "WTF is up with her hair, who told her that cut looked _good_? Quickly followed by "so she doesn't like her job and loves him, so her solution is to go back in time to live with him, before women have the vote or tampons were invented, or any of the other niceties of modern life _and yet they address none of this_"


*Kate & Leopold* is one of those movies that if you actually _think _about it, you're right, it makes no sense. They had lots of historical inaccuracies, too (when the Brooklyn Bridge was built, stuff to do with elevators). On top of that, the original ending made it clear that the guy who had dated the Meg Ryan character for four years (Kate) would have been sleeping with his grandmother, in a sense. Apparently test audiences went "eww" and they edited the ending to blur over this fact but it also made the ending not make much sense, either. As if that isn't enough, Meg wore some of the ugliest costumes I have ever seen. The leather suit with the leather shirt? Yuck.

But, it was the first time I ever saw Hugh and I was willing to forgive a lot! LOL.

Another movie that was completely implausible -- to the point I really hated it -- was *Sleeping With the Enemy* with Julia Roberts. The fact that she took a few swimming lessons in a pool at the Y, and could then go and leap off a sailboat in a howling gale -- at night -- and not drown...don't get me started!

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

That picture always makes me want to take up golf -- and find out where good looking men wear towels when they play.

L


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Leslie said:


> That picture always makes me want to take up golf -- and find out where good looking men wear towels when they play.
> 
> L


Oh. I never even noticed that there's a golf club in the picture too.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> It must be my screen, but for a second there the towel just kind of blended with the skin tone and I thought...


LOL! Not on this board...,we don't have spoiler block for images....

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Not that I have anything at all against Hugh, but has there already been a thread on *other* easy-on-the-eyes subjects? Particularly the ones we *don't* see on the magazine covers in every single supermarket checkout line?


The Lord of the Rings Thread is heading in that direction:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,7012.msg144113.html#msg144113


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Oh. I never even noticed that there's a golf club in the picture too.


Me, neither. I had to go back and check. And again. And again.


Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LaraAmber said:


> I hated Kate & Leopold. Hugh's acting was fine, but I kept thinking "WTF is up with her hair, who told her that cut looked _good_? Quickly followed by "so she doesn't like her job and loves him, so her solution is to go back in time to live with him, before women have the vote or tampons were invented, or any of the other niceties of modern life _and yet they address none of this_"


But, but....it had Hugh....in that uniform!!! There was supposed to be a story, too?









Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

The uniform looked good, too, when he took off the fancy jacket.










L


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Here's one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Betsy, You are a life saver. Now this may just have to become the wallpaper on my computer. Golfclub? What golfclub?


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Comments on a couple of the movies mentioned here:

- *Napoleon Dynamite:* DEFINITELY an acquired taste. It took a few viewings for the movie to "click" with me.

- *Kate and Leopold:* I really liked it. You can't think about it too much, of course - but that's true of most time travel films, I suppose. And, yeah, I always wonder why the person doesn't choose to remain in the modern era at the end. I guess some people romanticize earlier time periods.


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

CS said:


> - Napoleon Dynamite: DEFINITELY an acquired taste. It took a few viewings for the movie to "click" with me.


You see, that's what scares me. LOL

I watched a small portion of it another time (after the initial viewing) when I walked into a room and someone had it on. I almost started to find parts of it funny, and I quickly left the room. I'm not sure I _want_ to find it funny. LOL


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

mwvickers said:


> You see, that's what scares me. LOL
> 
> I watched a small portion of it another time (after the initial viewing) when I walked into a room and someone had it on. I almost started to find parts of it funny, and I quickly left the room. I'm not sure I _want_ to find it funny. LOL


LOL. It's not a great movie or anything like that, but after a while, you begin to relax to the groove of it and enjoy yourself in spite of everything.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

CS said:


> LOL. It's not a great movie or anything like that, but after a while, you begin to relax to the groove of it and enjoy yourself in spite of everything.


so at least it grows on you.....like mold


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> so at least it gorws on you.....like mold p)


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

CS said:


> LOL. It's not a great movie or anything like that, but after a while, you begin to relax to the groove of it and enjoy yourself in spite of everything.


I'm with you. The first time I saw ND I almost fell asleep, then I watched it again...and found myself quoting lines from it...LOL

L


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Has anyone watched MST3K? (Mystery Science Theater 3000) It is the only way to watch really bad movies and have fun. Unfortunately not on anymore. 

Chicago- Loved it.
Moulin Rouge- Had to watch a couple of times before I liked it.
Galaxy Quest- Love it. Never give up. Never surrender.
Waterworld- Love it and I'm probably the only one too! 

Worst movie I have ever seen and actually walked out on in the theater is "The Cell" with J Lo. Complete rubbish. "Eyes Wide Shut" runs a close second. We don't go to the theater anymore, just wait to see them on cable. Cheaper that way and we can turn the channel if we don't want to finish a movie.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

sherylb said:


> Has anyone watched MST3K? (Mystery Science Theater 3000) It is the only way to watch really bad movies and have fun. Unfortunately not on anymore.


I loved that show...I laughed and laughed.

L


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

sherylb said:


> Has anyone watched MST3K? (Mystery Science Theater 3000) It is the only way to watch really bad movies and have fun. Unfortunately not on anymore.
> Waterworld- Love it and I'm probably the only one too!


I hate to admit it but I used to watch MST3K too, it was as bad as the movies they showed!

I like Waterworld and I Love The Postman. So we may not be the only odd ones out. 

I never watched a bad movie; if one is bad, I just veg out until it is over and someone nudges me awake.

Most of these movies everyone likes in their posts I have never even attempted to watch as I really am not much of a movie goer anyway.

Oh, that guy in that swimsuit has made me actually sick to my stomach, I would never attempted that movie had I seen that for a trailer.

-sailor


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

sailor said:


> I hate to admit it but I used to watch MST3K too, it was as bad as the movies they showed!
> 
> Oh, that guy in that swimsuit has made me actually sick to my stomach, I would never attempted that movie had I seen that for a trailer.
> 
> -sailor


We're really giving your stomach a workout today, aren't we, sailor? 

L


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Leslie said:


> We're really giving your stomach a workout today, aren't we, sailor?
> 
> L


YES! I am already nauseated today and when I looked at that picture (which I will NOT quote) it was disgusting. Thank goodness Hugh was posted after that shocker to help ease the queasiness. I won't attempt that deep fry thread for days now!

-sailor


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

sherylb said:


> Chicago- Loved it.


Excellent. Watch it all the time.



> Moulin Rouge- Had to watch a couple of times before I liked it.


Gotta love it. The dwarf, the narcoleptic and Roooxaaaane. 



> Galaxy Quest- Love it. Never give up. Never surrender.


I laugh out loud just thinking about that movie. Have you ever seen the 20th Anniversary GQ? A spoof, of course; hilarious. I got it from britbitsandclips.com, but apparently it's undergoing construction. Here's the youtube vids.











The one on the website is much better quality and all in one vid.

I don't go to the movies very often; only when it's something very special. I went with my daughter to see _Closer_. All star cast, but I think they didn't spell the name of the movie correctly. It should have been _Loser_.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Don't know if it's been mentioned yet and I'm kind of embarrassed to admit I watched it, but........



What a gawd awful movie.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I forgot to address the *Galaxy Quest* hate in here. I disagree. I think it's a very good movie. It's a spoof of conventional sci-fi movies/shows, and it's meant to be goofy. I guess you might have to be at least somewhat familiar with sci-fi to really get a kick out of it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

CS said:


> I forgot to address the *Galaxy Quest* hate in here. I disagree. I think it's a very good movie. It's a spoof of conventional sci-fi movies/shows, and it's meant to be goofy. I guess you might have to be at least somewhat familiar with sci-fi to really get a kick out of it.


Or at least be familiar with the original Star Trek TV series. I originally watched it because of Alan Rickman, but the rest of the cast is equally good. Tony Shaloub gives us a preview of Monk. Tim Allen is completely over the top. They were all great.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

CS said:


> I forgot to address the *Galaxy Quest* hate in here. I disagree. I think it's a very good movie. It's a spoof of conventional sci-fi movies/shows, and it's meant to be goofy. I guess you might have to be at least somewhat familiar with sci-fi to really get a kick out of it.


I know it's meant to be goofy and I know it's a spoof of Star Trek. My husband is a HUGE Trekkie (although he doesn't dress up in costume or go to conventions.) I'm not a huge fan, but I do like them. We generally watch an episode or two of one of the series every day, we have every single one on dvd/video. One of my favorite books is a Star Trek book (Imzadi).

It's just that I think the movie is so stupid it's funny (which I know is the point of it). If you were to ask my husband what my least favorite movie was, he'd be sure to say Galaxy Quest (Just like he'd say my least favorite song is the theme song from Titanic..I'd rather listen to nails on a chalkboard).


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> One of my favorite books is a Star Trek book (Imzadi).


That's my favorite one too! 

When I first met DD's dad, I had never seen a single ST episode. NONE, not the originals or anything. He, on the other hand, could quote from them. So for a couple of years we rented every single one on VHS, and watched the current series (just TNG at that time) and he lent me the books he had. I had a very heavy dose of ST within a short time.....

After that we realized that we hadn't seen any of the same *other* movies, so we took turns making each other sit through our favorites. I was exposed to all sorts of movie genres which I never would have given a second glance to on my own.... and actually liked a bunch of them


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Certainly not the worst movie ever, but a real disappointment.

​


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Certainly not the worst movie ever, but a real disappointment.
> 
> ​


Yes, but there was "luggage."


Spoiler



For those of you who have never read Terry Pratchett, it's from _The Colour of Magic_.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

While I wouldn't classify it as worst ever, I'd have to add this as a pretty bad movie:


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Big Man Japan, lol. Looks so bad it might actually be good.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> While I wouldn't classify it as worst ever, I'd have to add this as a pretty bad movie:


The original was ok. Just another case of not leaving well enough alone.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Has anyone seen Watchmen?  Horrible horrible movie.  What is the deal with the blue dude?


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Painful. At least with the Sean picture we knew that it was just the picture itself, and that the, er, raw material was of high quality. In this case we don't even have that consolation. Let's try not to post this one again, shall we.


I'm not saying he is Sean Connery caliber, but Sacha Baron Cohen is attractive when not actively trying to be unattractive:


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

MichelleR said:


> I'm not saying he is Sean Connery caliber, but Sacha Baron Cohen is attractive when not actively trying to be unattractive:


I've never seen a picture of this guy before but he does have very nice eyebrows!


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Wow there are some bad movies here. And some really good bad movies. I am going to skip Sean Connery in a diaper but I have to see


What about


If I hadn't been drinking, I would have walked out of the theater.

As far a Chicago go - loved the play, hated the movie. The editing drove me up a wall.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> I've never seen a picture of this guy before but he does have very nice eyebrows!












Same guy -- you just weren't looking at the eyebrows before.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

MichelleR said:


> Same guy -- you just weren't looking at the eyebrows before.


OK, now I feel queasy.

Like when I bit into a roll at age 10 and THEN saw that there was mold on the other side.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> OK, now I feel queasy.
> 
> Like when I bit into a roll at age 10 and THEN saw that there was mold on the other side.


I've had similar experiences.

Nobody looks good in a mankini.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Okay, my two worst are 
*Frogs* - Ray Milland plays an aging, grumpy, physically disabled millionaire who invites his family to his island estate for his birthday celebration. Sam Elliot plays a free-lance photographer who is doing a pollution layout for an ecology magazine. Jason Crokett (Milland) hates nature, poisoning anything that crawls on his property. On the night of his birthday the frogs and other members of nature begin to pay Milland back.
I remember thinking, how can he be killed by frogs? They don't do anything! And I was only about 10 years old
and
*Its Alive* - The Davies expect a baby, which turns out to be a monster with a nasty habit of killing when it's scared. And it's easily scared.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Lots of threads here about your favorite book, movie, pet, other interests, etc...
> 
> But what is the WORST movie you've ever seen? Ones that are so bad they're funny? Or so bad you walked out long before the end? Not just boring, but really, really bad?
> 
> ...


OMG... I actually have that one on DVD!! LOL

Hubby knows I like Sean Connery and bought it for me at Blockbuster one night. Neither one of us had ever heard of it and couldn't believe how cheesy it was! Sometimes we recommend it to friends as a joke!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

No, I love Waterworld, too.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Angela said:


> Sometimes we recommend it to friends as a joke!


Now that's just mean.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Please no more Borak.  My eyes, my eyes, my stomach.  I really do feel dizzy now.


Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Or at least be familiar with the original Star Trek TV series. I originally watched it because of Alan Rickman, but the rest of the cast is equally good. Tony Shaloub gives us a preview of Monk. Tim Allen is completely over the top. They were all great.


Oh, Alan Rickman! That gives me an excuse to go digging around in my photobucket...


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Oh, Alan Rickman! That gives me an excuse to go digging around in my photobucket...


Hmm, that one's not bad at all.... pardon my ignorance, I don't see movies much anymore, but in what reasonably-watchable production would one see more of this one?


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Ok, whoever posted that picture of Borat again, please stop!!! I almost spit out my coffee, and now I feel sick. Thank goodness for Leslie, that picture you posted was very nice.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Hmm, that one's not bad at all.... pardon my ignorance, I don't see movies much anymore, but in what reasonably-watchable production would one see more of this one?


Robin Hood.....although that wasn't very flattering for him!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Hmm, that one's not bad at all.... pardon my ignorance, I don't see movies much anymore, but in what reasonably-watchable production would one see more of this one?


His most "famous" role is playing Severus Snape in the Harry Potter movies. Of course, he doesn't look like the picture I posted when he is in his Snape costume.

He was also in *Sweeney Todd*, *Perfume*, and a movie that has been mentioned on this thread several times: *Galaxy Quest*! He was also in the HBO movie, *Something the Lord Made*, playing Dr. Alfred Blalock and was very good. That's actually a really good movie, if you can find the DVD. Interesting true story about Dr. Blalock, who was a pioneering heart surgeon, and his lab assistant, Vivien Thomas.

L


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Hmm, that one's not bad at all.... pardon my ignorance, I don't see movies much anymore, but in what reasonably-watchable production would one see more of this one?


Rickman is very versatile. You might enjoy  Sense And Sensibilities or to see a less kind and gentle role, Die Hard. For a complete list see Alan Rickman Filmography.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Warning: do not visit the Worst Fried Food thread before seeing the previously posted picture of Borak.
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,7036.0.html
or after.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Hmm, that one's not bad at all.... pardon my ignorance, I don't see movies much anymore, but in what reasonably-watchable production would one see more of this one?


_Snow Cake_ is one of my favorite Rickman movies. Very character driven. Sigourney Weaver is wonderful.

He won an Emmy for his portrayal of Rasputin. Unfortunately, only on VHS. I don't watch it too often because I tend to hold my breath throughout the movie. Very compelling performance.

_Robin Hood - Prince of Thieves_; nothing romantic about his portrayal of the Sheriff of Nottingham, but very, very funny. He practically stole the movie from Kevin Costner to the point where Costner cut out a lot of his scenes for the theatrical release. It just wasn't as good, so he put the scenes back in for the DVD.

I like _Blow Dry_ also starring the late Natasha Richardson and Bill Nighy. Nothing earth-shattering about the movie. It's about a hair dressing competition with a backstory of AR's wife leaving him for a woman. All the characters come together again 10 years later for the competition.

_Truly, Madly, Deeply_ is another favorite. He doesn't appear in the first half of the movie, but he's wonderful in the second half. I just watch the second half.

_Sense and Sensibility_ is just a great movie, period. Rickman is just the icing on the cake.

Leslie, that's one of my favorite Alan photos. _Something the Lord Made_; he was outstanding in that one, too, and it was a very heart-warming/heart-wrenching movie.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Rickman is very versatile. You might enjoy  Sense And Sensibilities or to see a less kind and gentle role, Die Hard. For a complete list see Alan Rickman Filmography.


I've seen _Die Hard_.... was he that bad guy in that? It's been so long I don't recall details.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Warning: do not visit the Worst Fried Food thread before seeing the previously posted picture of Borak.
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,7036.0.html
> or after.
> 
> Betsy


LOL! I was thinking too that my stomach was really having a hard time this morning between those two threads...


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> He won an Emmy for his portrayal of Rasputin. Unfortunately, only on VHS. I don't watch it too often because I tend to hold my breath throughout the movie. Very compelling performance.


That sounds like the one I should watch, then.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> That sounds like the one I should watch, then.


You should watch this, too. The DVD is only $8.99; I might have to buy it for myself.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> I've seen _Die Hard_.... was he that bad guy in that? It's been so long I don't recall details.


That's him.

I love his voice. My favorite, _The Preacher_, is a 20 minute monologue, supposedly the last sermon of Jacques Roux. He was a leader of the French Revolution who thought Robespierre was too soft. Definitely an anarchist. Roux was scheduled to attend a hearing the next day, where he knew he would be condemned, so he committed suicide after his sermon (renegade priest).

Forget the politics. It's just 20 minutes of pure Rickman. It's on youtube in two parts, but britbitsandclips.com is the best place for Rickman goodness. Unfortunately, it's under construction right now.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Leslie said:


> You should watch this, too. The DVD is only $8.99; I might have to buy it for myself.


Wow, yes. For $8.99, I'll get that.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Leslie said:


> You should watch this, too.


So many movies, so little time.... not to mention books... and sewing projects....

... and then there's work too, and classes, and my Kiddo..... did I mention eating and sleeping?

But eventually I'll get around to everything on my list. It's just that the movie list and the book list have grown by scary amounts since I've been on KB.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> So many movies, so little time.... not to mention books... and sewing projects....
> 
> ... and then there's work too, and classes, and my Kiddo..... did I mention eating and sleeping?
> 
> But eventually I'll get around to everything on my list. It's just that the movie list and the book list have grown by scary amounts since I've been on KB.


Yes, I know that Borak movie is on the list now...

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, I know that Borak movie is on the list now...
> 
> Betsy


<spitting tea>

Bite your tongue.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, I know that Borak movie is on the list now...
> 
> Betsy


Yes, but which list is it on?


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for that pic, Leslie! I love Alan Rickman. Wasn't he also in Dogma?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

sherylb said:


> Thanks for that pic, Leslie! I love Alan Rickman. Wasn't he also in Dogma?


Yes.

L


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Leslie said:


> His most "famous" role is playing Severus Snape in the Harry Potter movies. Of course, he doesn't look like the picture I posted when he is in his Snape costume.
> 
> He was also in *Sweeney Todd*.


Do you know who else was in Sweeney Todd? ::evil grin::






Who you might recognize from THE PICTURE OF THE MAN IN THE MANKINI. I'd post it again, but want to keep what friendships I've made.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

MichelleR said:


> Do you know who else was in Sweeney Todd? ::evil grin::


If it is the latest version of Sweeney Todd, that would be Johnny Depp.

-sailor <happy grin>


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

I have not seen Sweeney Todd yet, heard it is over the top, but anything with Johnny Depp is ok with me! Odd but Yummy!


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

sherylb said:


> ...anything with Johnny Depp is ok with me! Odd but Yummy!


I totally understand. 

-sailor


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

sailor said:


> If it is the latest version of Sweeney Todd, that would be Johnny Depp.
> 
> -sailor <happy grin>


ooo what a nice picture. I'll just leave that in the quote so we can enjoy it again. And I think I'll have to rent _Chocolat_ soon too....


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> ooo what a nice picture. I'll just leave that in the quote so we can enjoy it again. And I think I'll have to rent _Chocolat_ soon too....


Oh, *Chocolat* was great. Make sure to watch the special features and thank God that they didn't give Johnny the frizzy hair-do that was originally planned.

L


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Oh, *Chocolat* was great. Make sure to watch the special features and thank God that they didn't give Johnny the frizzy hair-do that was originally planned.
> 
> L


Special features? I can't wait! It's one of the few movies I actually saw at a movie theatre in the past fifteen years or so, so the special features there consisted of endless previews


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

sailor said:


> I totally understand.
> 
> -sailor


lol, My daughter has a thing for him too. I just tell her you do realize he is a couple of years older than _your_ dad don't you?

Come to think of it my wife kind of thinks he's hot too.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

So, has Johnny Depp made any bad movies?

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> So, has Johnny Depp made any bad movies?
> 
> Betsy


I don't think so. People weren't crazy about *Ed Wood*, but I thought he did a terrific job.

L


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> So, has Johnny Depp made any bad movies?
> Betsy


The movie, plots, and actors could all have been bad, but if Johnny Depp was in them, you would never notice. 

-sailor


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Forster said:


> Come to think of it my wife kind of thinks he's hot too.












-sailor


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Will I be kicked off KindleBoards if I say that I'm not a Johnny Depp fan? I loved him in Pirates of the Carribean and for some twisted reason I enjoyed Edward Scissorhands, but that's about it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sailor said:


> The movie, plots, and actors could all have been bad, but if Johnny Depp was in them, you would never notice.
> 
> -sailor


That's sort of how I feel about Hugh Jackman films.

I like Chocolat a lot.

Betsy


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> That's sort of how I feel about Hugh Jackman films.
> I like Chocolat a lot.
> Betsy


Yes, Hugh Jackman can fill in for Johnny Depp and visa versa and neither of them would make a bad movie. 

-sailor


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> That's sort of how I feel about Hugh Jackman films.


Which brings us back on topic, right?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, you know, if Hugh Jackman isn't the answer...Hibbing is.  

There was a Matt Damon movie a couple of years ago where he played a sniper?  That was really really really bad.  I've blocked the title out of my mind.

Betsy


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Will I be kicked off KindleBoards if I say that I'm not a Johnny Depp fan? I loved him in Pirates of the Carribean and for some twisted reason I enjoyed Edward Scissorhands, but that's about it.


Then we would both be out. I am not crazy about Johnny Depp either. Now, Hugh however.....


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Hugh, Matt, Johnny, Sean.... I've started enough frivolous threads... somebody start one for voting the ten hottest best actors?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Best or hottest?  Different things.  I could watch Russell Crowe read the phone book but not because I think he's cute.

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Best or hottest? Different things. I could watch Russell Crowe read the phone book but not because I think he's cute.
> 
> Betsy


Well, I was trying to keep it sorta family friendly. But you all know what I meant.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah, I did!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

sherylb said:


> Thanks for that pic, Leslie! I love Alan Rickman. Wasn't he also in Dogma?


_Dogma_ ... I just shake my head over that movie. It starts out with God playing skee ball on the boardwalk in Asbury Park. I grew up playing skee ball on the boardwalk in Asbury Park. I still love playing skee ball, but you can't play it in Asbury Park anymore.

As for Johnny (one of the few actors you can call by his first name and everyone knows who you mean), I used to work for his father, although I only met Johnny once.

I wish I could say I met Alan Rickman, although if he said "hello" in that velvety baritone voice, I'd probably faint.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

tlshaw *Padded Cell 511* said:


> Betsy, You are a life saver. Now this may just have to become the wallpaper on my computer. Golfclub? What golfclub?


well heck - there _*is*_ a gold club in that picture


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Spoiler



what did you think he was holding?





Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think anybody was really looking at his hands....


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I don't think so. People weren't crazy about *Ed Wood*, but I thought he did a terrific job.
> 
> L


I'd never want to watch a movie with any of the people you're referring to. Ed Wood was his finest role IMO.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> I don't think anybody was really looking at his hands....


I was not looking at his hands, I was too busy looking at that chest...and the towel.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

You dang women have hijacked another interesting thread and turned it into a hunk fest.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

tlshaw *Padded Cell 511* said:


> I was not looking at his hands, I was too busy looking at that chest...*and the towel.*


<cue for another textile lecture here>


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Jeff said:


> You dang women have hijacked another interesting thread and turned it into a hunk fest.


Sorry about that, but you know how we are about Hugh.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Jeff said:


> You dang women have hijacked another interesting thread and turned it into a hunk fest.


As long as our very own Off Topic Police is gleefully participating, how can we be doing anything wrong?


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Jeff said:


> You dang women have hijacked another interesting thread and turned it into a hunk fest.


I have to agree, it would be nice to have an interesting thread NOT devolve into "Hughporn"


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I keep wondering what would happen to the "towel" if he actually swung that golf club


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> I have to agree, it would be nice to have an interesting thread NOT devolve into "Hughporn"





Jeff said:


> You dang women have hijacked another interesting thread and turned it into a hunk fest.


Well, instead of responding to the HughPorn, you could make a response or a contribution on topic...

Or have we exhausted all the bad movies?

Betsy


----------



## Elena (Mar 16, 2009)

Ummm, wow.

I was going to post the worst movie I've ever seen, but I'm a little thrown off by this HughPorn discussion. LOL! 

OK, my husband and his old roommate have a thing for collecting the worst movies ever. They forced me to watch this once. It was truly awful!

JESUS CHRIST VAMPIRE HUNTER

http://www.amazon.com/Jesus-Christ-Vampire-Hunter-Special/dp/B00007CVRX


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Elena said:


> Ummm, wow.
> 
> I was going to post the worst movie I've ever seen, but I'm a little thrown off by this HughPorn discussion. LOL!
> 
> ...


That sounds horrible!


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Elena said:


> OK, my husband and his old roommate have a thing for collecting the worst movies ever. They forced me to watch this once. It was truly awful!
> JESUS CHRIST VAMPIRE HUNTER


What the heck is this?? Back on Topic

We were trying to make something good out of something bad.

I vote for [Hugh/Depp]







[/Hugh/Depp] to be added in when completley necessary - and that was necessary!

-sailor


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

sailor said:


> What the heck is this?? Back on Topic


LOL! I guess it had to happen eventually....


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> I have to agree, it would be nice to have an interesting thread NOT devolve into "Hughporn"


At least I threw in Alan Rickman, just for a change of pace.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Elena said:


> Ummm, wow.
> 
> I was going to post the worst movie I've ever seen, but I'm a little thrown off by this HughPorn discussion. LOL!
> 
> ...


OK, obviously we HAVEN'T exhausted all the bad movies. OMIGAWD, the title alone. I am SO going to have to send that to my brother. AND it's a musical   

And, below it, in What Do Customers Ultimately Buy After Viewing This Item? More gems.
76% buy the item featured on this page: Jesus Christ Vampire Hunter (Special Edition DVD) 3.6 out of 5 stars $14.99
9% buy Six-String Samurai 4.1 out of 5 stars $17.99
6% buy Cannibal! The Musical 4.5 out of 5 stars $22.49
5% buy Orgazmo (Unrated Special Edition) 4.3 out of 5 stars $15.49


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

sailor said:


> What the heck is this?? Back on Topic
> 
> We were trying to make something good out of something bad.
> 
> ...


This is our concession to the guys, but we will remember if they try to derail with pictures of actresses.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> At least I threw in Alan Rickman, just for a change of pace.


And I followed up with the picture...

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Leslie said:


> And I followed up with the picture...
> 
> L


See how good we are? But just to give equal time to the guys ...


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

...a <ignoring Gertie>



Leslie said:


> And I followed up with the picture...


And then somebody mentioned Johny Depp who has starred in many of the wackiest, if not the worst, movies ever. Surely no one thinks highly of *Dead Man*. The movie production of *Sleepy Hollow* must have started Washington Irving spinning in his grave like a bowling pin. *Charlie and the Chocolate Factory* scared my grandson.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I knew Johnny D must have been in SOMETHING bad.  I haven't watched Charlie in the Chocolate Factory.  I liked Willie Wonka.

Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I knew Johnny D must have been in SOMETHING bad. I haven't watched Charlie in the Chocolate Factory. I liked Willie Wonka.


Thinking it was an updated version of *Willie Wonka*, I rented it for my grandchildren. If there are any youngsters who need to be punished, I highly recommend this movie.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't think our grandboys liked it either...I guess I'll stick with Willie Wonka.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I knew Johnny D must have been in SOMETHING bad. I haven't watched Charlie in the Chocolate Factory. I liked Willie Wonka.
> 
> Betsy


My daughter, who is a huge Johnny Depp fan, allowed how she believes this is his worst role; he totally misinterpreted the character (as a pedophile) and much prefers the Gene Wilder original version of the movie.

She thinks that his role in *What's Eating Gilbert Grape?* might be his best. She also thinks that he's let Capt. Jack Sparrow go to his head and he needs to break out of that mindset.

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jeff said:


> ...a <ignoring Gertie>


... a <ignoring Jeff>



> And then somebody mentioned Johny Depp who has starred in many of the wackiest, if not the worst, movies ever. Surely no one thinks highly of *Dead Man*. The movie production of *Sleepy Hollow* must have started Washington Irving spinning in his grave like a bowling pin. *Charlie and the Chocolate Factory* scared my grandson.


See, even you agree we were on topic. My daughter loved Willie Wonka as a child and really looked forward to Johnny's version. She had nightmares after seeing it, too, and she was in her 30's at the time.

Sometimes movies are pretty good, but are ruined by terrible acting. Hayden Christiansen turned in a cringeworthy performance in Episodes II and III. Okay, the prequels were kind of thrown together movies, but what the heck, it was *Star Wars* so it didn't matter.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

<No longer ignoring Gertie>



Leslie said:


> She also thinks that he's let Capt. Jack Sparrow go to his head and he needs to break out of that mindset.


Jack Sparrow was his *From Hell* character without the opium slur. The Liverpool lisp sounded the same.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Jack Sparrow was his *From Hell* character without the opium slur. The Liverpool lisp sounded the same.


He said he took his inspiration from Keith Richards (shudder). Loved the movie, anyway, and the Jack Sparrow books finally inspired my grandson to read.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I didn't expect to, but I liked the Pirates of the Caribbean movies.  But I like him in Chocolate better.

Betsy


----------



## Elena (Mar 16, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, obviously we HAVEN'T exhausted all the bad movies. OMIGAWD, the title alone. I am SO going to have to send that to my brother. AND it's a musical
> 
> And, below it, in What Do Customers Ultimately Buy After Viewing This Item? More gems.
> 76% buy the item featured on this page: Jesus Christ Vampire Hunter (Special Edition DVD) 3.6 out of 5 stars $14.99
> ...


LOL!  Be carfeful that movie really is terrible!

Oh, and so sorry to disrupt your Hughporn discussion people! Cough, cough, lame, cough!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Elena--a truly bad movie is a wondrous thing. I can't wait.

Love your little smiley:









Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Elena said:


> LOL!  Be carfeful that movie really is terrible!
> 
> Oh, and so sorry to disrupt your Hughporn discussion people! Cough, cough, lame, cough!


Quickly, head to the Hugh, Cemented thread. Lots of good photos.

Meanwhile, back on topic....did I mention that *The Family Stone* was a really awful movie?


----------



## Elena (Mar 16, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Elena--a truly bad movie is a wondrous thing. I can't wait.
> 
> Love your little smiley:
> 
> ...


Thanks Betsy! By the way, I just remembered another really bad movie, it was actually the Mystery Science Theater 3000 version. This was so bad that it was good!! Does that make sense?  Check it out:

MANOS HANDS OF FATE

http://www.amazon.com/Manos-Hands-Fate-Bettie-Burns/dp/B0000AGWMF/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1240453421&sr=8-1


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

If movies like those past few keep getting 3 1/2 stars, I'd hate to see what gets one star....


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

I loved Willie Wonka, though Gene Wilder was great. However, Charlie and the Chocolate Factory was truly awful. I hated Johnny's depiction of Willie Wonka.


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

I just remembered another one...

Paint you Wagon.
Clint Eastwood should not be in musicals.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Since it's agreed Johnny Depp makes bad movies, this fits right in here and now it's back on topic:

-sailor


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Maybe it would be better after the consumption of several alcholic beverages, but I doubt it:

Only slightly better: ( and that's even considering Jane isn't wearing much )


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

I just remembered a Johnny Depp movie I didn't like:


It was true to the King story and all, but had a moment of animal cruelty that managed to hit me harder than any other fictional account I'd ever seen -- and then the revelation about who did it. Could not, would not watch it again.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, now you are messing with cult classics by naming Tank Girl!  
It's a tongue in cheek fun movie but you have to understand the style before you get it. I know a lot of people hate it, but it is one of my go to movies when I need something to cheer me up.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, I watched a terrible move at 1AM night before last, but you can't say the title didn't accurately describe the movie, although I have to say I watched the whole thing, so maybe it wasn't so bad, at least not at 1AM when you can't sleep:

 
Shoot 'Em Up with Clive Owen

From the Amazon reviews: 
By Amanda Richards "Modest to the extreme" (Georgetown, Guyana) - See all my reviews
Whoah! If you're looking for mindless action, THIS is the movie for you.
It's over the top, totally unbelievable, physically impossible, but absolutely brilliant all at the same time.

2 minute version:

Clive Owen eats a lot of carrots, and values his privacy. There are many things that he absolutely hates, and he comes into contact with most of these things when he unwillingly gets involved in a plot to kill a very pregnant young woman. Suddenly faced with a nanny job, he shoots his way out of the frying pan and into the fire, each scenario more draw-dropping-ly impossible than the last. Paul Giamatti plays an unlikely criminal mastermind and Monica Bellucci is under-utilized as the proverbial professional with a heart of gold except she's also got a chest of milk to go with it. Things get political, and hopelessly complicated, and of course there's lots and lots (and lots) of shooting, during any (and I do mean ANY) situation.

Good stuff:

1. Clive Owen
2. Clive Owen's one-liners
3. Clive Owen's stunts
4. The hilariously bad but breathtaking, yet impossible scenarios
5. Paul Giamatti's cell phone calls
6. The body count
7. Clive Owen's nude scene
8. Clive Owen

Bad stuff:

1. Carrots are DEFINITELY not good for some people
2. Not enough Bellucci
3. Plot (nuff said) but then again, we don't need no steenkin' plot

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, I watched a terrible move at 1AM night before last, but you can't say the title didn't accurately describe the movie, although I have to say I watched the whole thing, so maybe it wasn't so bad, at least not at 1AM when you can't sleep:


What is acceptable at 1 a.m. is not the same thing as what is acceptable during normal daylight hours! 

Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thank you, Ann.

And Clive Owen IS cute.

Betsy


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

sherylb said:


> OK, now you are messing with cult classics by naming Tank Girl!
> It's a tongue in cheek fun movie but you have to understand the style before you get it. I know a lot of people hate it, but it is one of my go to movies when I need something to cheer me up.


Cult I'll believe, not sure about classic, unfortunately I understood the style, just didn't care for it.
I notice no one is defending Barberella.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Rocky Horror Picture Show.

Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

That definitely falls into cult.  I've never seen it.

Betsy


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

My hubby rented Shoot 'Em Up one evening. I only watched a little bit of it.  From what I saw, I would wholeheartedly agree with your summary, Betsy.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

See, you need to watch it at 1AM! LOL!  (and note that the review was from a poster on Amazon.)

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Rocky Horror Picture Show.
> 
> Ann


The first time I saw that was shortly after VHS tapes for home use came out (late 70's or so) but before they were commonplace. I didn't own a VHS player and had never even heard of VHS tapes at that time. I saw the movie at someone's party.... but they had recorded part of it on one tape and part on another. I walked in at the beginning of the second tape and watched that, then the first one, without realizing that these were recorded tapes. So the movie made absolutely no sense... Took me years to realize what had happened.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Thinking it was an updated version of *Willie Wonka*, I rented it for my grandchildren. If there are any youngsters who need to be punished, I highly recommend this movie.


LOL! I have to agree this is truly awful.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Rocky Horror Picture Show.
> 
> Ann


But did you have toast when you watched it?



Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, I watched a terrible move at 1AM night before last, but you can't say the title didn't accurately describe the movie, although I have to say I watched the whole thing, so maybe it wasn't so bad, at least not at 1AM when you can't sleep:
> 
> 
> Shoot 'Em Up with Clive Owen


Here's the trailer. I don't think even 1am would induce me to watch it.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Someone mentioned Barbarella which made me go hunting in my Photobucket...










Not sure why Paul Lynde (I think that is Paul Lynde) is in the corner of that photo. LOL


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Even a young Jane Fonda in various stages of undress could not save that awful movie.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

intinst said:


> Even a young Jane Fonda in various stages of undress could not save that awful movie.


Yes.

I am sorry, but that plastic belly button thing is just not sexy. LOL


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I have to admit I watched the whole movie, it was something like a car wreck, you wanted to look away but couldn't.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Not sure why Paul Lynde (I think that is Paul Lynde) is in the corner of that photo. LOL


I thought it was John Kerry.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I thought it was John Kerry.


Now I feel old...LOL


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Another classic from the Leslie Photobucket Archive:


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Another classic from the Leslie Photobucket Archive:


Gotta love Lurch; and Thing.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Now I feel old...LOL


LOL! Actually, I do know who Paul Lynde is. I had a thing for game shows when I was young and Hollywood Squares was one of my favorites. I also loved Charlotte's Web and he was the voice of Templeton.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Not sure why Paul Lynde (I think that is Paul Lynde) is in the corner of that photo. LOL


Edit:

I thought it was John Kerry.

Oops. Sorry. I posted this from the middle by accident and thought I was being original.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Edit:
> 
> I thought it was John Kerry.
> 
> Oops. Sorry. I posted this from the middle by accident and thought I was being original.


Great minds think alike? LOL!

It DOES look like him in that teeny tiny picture..


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Great minds think alike? LOL!
> 
> It DOES look like him in that teeny tiny picture..


There's also a strong political association.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I thought it was John Kerry too!!

Ann


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Yeah, definitely John Kerry.

Not Paul Lynde. 

Probably because of this Urban Legend:
http://www.snopes.com/photos/politics/kerry2.asp

And this Urban, er, Truth:
http://www.snopes.com/photos/politics/kerry.asp


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

intinst said:


> Maybe it would be better after the consumption of several alcholic beverages, but I doubt it:
> 
> Only slightly better: ( and that's even considering Jane isn't wearing much )


My MOTHER took us to see Barbarella at the drive-in when it came out. Like other parenting faux pas, she conveniently doesn't remember! 
But my favorites are still Frogs and Its Alive


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Jesslyn said:


> My MOTHER took us to see Barbarella at the drive-in when it came out. Like other parenting faux pas, she conveniently doesn't remember!
> But my favorites are still Frogs and Its Alive


I remember Frogs! It came out the summer I was pregnant with my first child. My mother did not want me to go see it. She was afraid it would "mark my baby." I found out through a friend's mom that she was referring to some old wives tale that a traumatic event like a scary movie or book could mark an unborn child in someway. I forgot all about it until my first week home from the hospital. Chris was in his bassinet on his stomach with his arms and legs pulled up close to his body. I was watching him sleep when all of a sudden he pushed out with his legs looked just like a frog hopping! At first it scared me and I started to call my mom but I didn't want her to know I had gone to see that movie after all!!  I was so young and inexperienced.   Thinking back, that movie really was lame!


----------



## NurseLisa (Feb 1, 2009)

almost about this one.......got suckered into watching it with my son....


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

NurseLisa said:


> almost about this one.......got suckered into watching it with my son....


I heard a number of people (mostly much younger than I) say how much they loved this. When I tried to watch in on cable, I couldn't get more than about 15-20 minutes into it before I switched to something else.

Generally, I don't rate low-budget films with no pretensions to greatness on my "worst movies" list. Low-budget but pretentious films might make it ("Andy Warhol's Frankenstein", perhaps?), but big-budget klunkers get my biggest (lowest?) thumbs down. Probably the top of that list for me would be...*drum roll*...

Impossible plot + ridiculous love triangle = huge waste of 3 hours. 

PS: I kind of liked "Zardoz", in a silly, campy way.


----------



## iamtv (Dec 30, 2008)

Manos, The Hands of Fate and
The Terror of Tinytown
are my two favorite bad movies.

I think in that Barbarella photo, that's actually John Kerry in the corner.
I actually like some of those movies you guys tagged as bad.

I didn't LOVE Mystery Men, but I was rooting for it to get better--but it never lived up to my expectations.
I thought Napoleon Dynamite was funny.  I think it's a generational thing (I'm immature for my age).  A man my age warned me away from it when he saw me with it in the video store, but when he told me his teenage son loved it, I knew I was probably going to enjoy it (and I did).  Barbarella is best enjoyed with the sound off.  Pearl Harbor should have been better.  I think most people rag on it because of the soap opera elements.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

iamtv said:


> ...Pearl Harbor should have been better. I think most people rag on it because of the soap opera elements.


That, plus for me knowing something about the military history aspects (having read a _lot_ of WWII history), I found it hard getting past the fact that there was no way two single-engine fighter pilots would have even been considered -- let alone accepted -- to fly multi-engine bombers in extremely demanding conditions for the Doolittle raid. That and other lesser infractions along with the silly love story just kept continually jarring me out of the "willing suspension of disbelief" thing.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

We had a thread awhile back about really bad movies, and having just watched one, I thought I'd start another one.

Rainy day, working on my website, I watched The Mist (2007) which was playing on Showtime. I thought this was a really bad movie. I can't think of one that I liked less just now. Through most of the movie, it seemed to be a mostly stereotypical monster movie with not very scary creatures. The ending did surprise me, though I understand the ending differed from the King novel. If you liked this movie, sorry!

Other bad movies?

Betsy


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Judging from the trailer alone, that new Sherlock Holmes movie with Robert Downey, Jr.  Simply jaw-dropping. I'm sure the reviews will be entertaining!

For ones already canned and panned, "Plan Nine From Outer Space" is a traditional Halloween hoot. A real stinkeroo.

CK


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

There's a generally popular movie I've watched twice -- years apart -- that I didn't like at all either time.  I like the cast, but the movie . . . UGH!  Beaches.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Jennifer Lopez+Affleck anyone?


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ahhhh, another King movie.
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0117894/

Rated much lower on the IMDB that The Mist.

Betsy


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

For more on terrible movies, visit the *Golden Raspberry Awards Wiki*.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

At the top of my list of worst movies is 1979s _Nightwing._ An absolutely horrible adaptation of Martin Cruz Smith's excellent novel of the same name.

Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Unfortunately, Martin Cruz Smith's book isn't on Kindle, although three are (Martin Cruz Smith, Kindle).

IMDB rating: 3.7 out of 10 http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0079631/

as compared to Thinner's 5.2, The Mist's 7.4, Beaches' 6.3 and Plan Nine from Outer Space's 3.6. (Our winner so far!)



Carolyn Kephart said:


> For ones already canned and panned, "Plan Nine From Outer Space" is a traditional Halloween hoot. A real stinkeroo.


An Ed Wood movie from 1959! I'll have to look for it!

Betsy


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

Ishtar ring a bell for anyone?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

A classic! 3.6 on the IMDB scale. http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0093278/

Betsy


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

When I rank worst movies, I tend to include the general level of the film's budget in the equation: the bigger the budget, the more egregious the crappiness. Something like "Plan 9 from Outer Space" had such a low budget that it doesn't come close to making my list of worst movies.

Probably the leader on my list is "Pearl Harbor" (2001). A 132-million-dollar budget resulting in a ridiculous plot, an almost as ridiculous love triangle, insipid script, and often very CGI-looking CGI special effects. The only reason I watched the whole thing was that I'd already paid to rent the DVD. I think 2nd on my list is "Flyboys" (2006), almost equal in its silly plot and dialogue and equally insulting to the actual history it supposedly portrays. Its only saving grace over "Pearl Harbor" is that it's about 40 minutes shorter (and I saved probably another 30-40 minutes by giving up on this one before it finished).

PS: I've never watched "Ishtar" due to how badly it was panned by the critics when it was released. But certainly it's a good example of a big budget and big-name cast gone bad.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I saw Pearl Harbor in the theater, I think. I'm sure it seemed better on the big screen. 5.4 on the IMDB scale
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0213149/

Never heard of Flyboys, but it's positively a winner on the IMDB scale at 6.6:
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0454824/

"Inspired by a true story" is always a scary description. I usually take it to mean there's not much relation to reality. 

Betsy


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

The Skydivers. http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0057507/
Absolutely the worst movie I've ever seen. I saw it watching MST3K. So that helped ... barely.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LOL!  #8 in the Bottom 100 of IMDB's rankings...with a score of 1.5.  That's so bad I might have to see it.  Bad Film Fest anyone?  

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

As I recall, in the earlier thread each new post reminded people of other groan-worthy movies they'd seen...  can we link to it here?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

If I or someone else can find it.  As I recall it also had a lot of not-worst movies and possibly some Borak photos.  Maybe it would be better NOT to find it.  

Betsy


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I saw Pearl Harbor in the theater, I think. I'm sure it seemed better on the big screen. 5.4 on the IMDB scale
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0213149/
> 
> Never heard of Flyboys, but it's positively a winner on the IMDB scale at 6.6:
> ...


Certainly part of the equation here is that I'm a bit of an amateur military historian (or used to be, I'm not as much into it these days). This gives any movie supposedly based on or inspired by actual military history two challenges. One is that I recognize many historical inaccuracies that others would not. The other is I've seen a lot of related movies, so I know what the "competition" is like. Perhaps a third challenge is that I tend to go into viewing them with a more critical attitude.

On the other hand, I could enjoy something like the Harry Potter movies because I'm the exact opposite from being an expert on the subject matter, having never read any of the books; so I might tend to rate them higher than those who have read them all several times (or maybe not, if the movies did a really good job of remaining true to the books?).


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> If I or someone else can find it. As I recall it also had a lot of not-worst movies and possibly some Borak photos. Maybe it would be better NOT to find it.
> 
> Betsy


I think it also had THAT photo of Sean Connery in it. (I may have inadvertently posted it there  )


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I was trying to forget that photo....

Betsy


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I was trying to forget that photo....
> 
> Betsy


I didn't inadvertently post here, does that help?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Let's hope no one else does... 

Betsy


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

A far better picture:


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

intinst said:


> I think it also had THAT photo of Sean Connery in it. (I may have inadvertently posted it there  )


Here you go:











I actually own a copy of "Zardoz." It was so weird that I liked it. (Sean Connery in that outfit was just one of the many weird things about it.  )


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

My eyes, my eyes!!!

Please, please let's not go there!  It was going so well....  

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

That was cruel!

The only thing as bad as or worse than Sean Connery as Zardoz is Pierce Brosnan at the end of Mamma Mia in a spandex body suit and high heeled boots.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I did like Mamma Mia.    Now Abba songs will be running through my head.

Come on, surely there are more bad movie candidates out there!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

NogDog said:


> Certainly part of the equation here is that I'm a bit of an amateur military historian (or used to be, I'm not as much into it these days). This gives any movie supposedly based on or inspired by actual military history two challenges. One is that I recognize many historical inaccuracies that others would not. The other is I've seen a lot of related movies, so I know what the "competition" is like. Perhaps a third challenge is that I tend to go into viewing them with a more critical attitude.
> 
> On the other hand, I could enjoy something like the Harry Potter movies because I'm the exact opposite from being an expert on the subject matter, having never read any of the books; so I might tend to rate them higher than those who have read them all several times (or maybe not, if the movies did a really good job of remaining true to the books?).


It's definitely worse when you know something about the subject matter. My husband is VERY critical of auto racing movies, and I have friends I can't watch aviation movies with.

I know very little about everything, so I can enjoy most movies. 

Betsy


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

See, I posted a good picture, you have reformed me from using THAT picture or the one of B... Never mind I won't go there, either!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Worst Movie: From Justin to Kelly...

(We love Mamma Mia here. The BRATs have all the song memorized)


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Oh dear. I'd never seen that picture before.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

AddieLove said:


> Oh dear. I'd never seen that before.


Now it will be forever burned into your memory. Sean Connery in a diaper


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It's definitely worse when you know something about the subject matter. My husband is VERY critical of auto racing movies, and I have friends I can't watch aviation movies with.
> 
> I know very little about everything, so I can enjoy most movies.
> 
> Betsy


Just wait till there is one with quilting in it, you'll understand why I don't like most aviation movies!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

See, I was writing a post commending you on YOUR pic, when NogDog did the dastardly deed.

You should post your pic in the Hugh thread, I think Leslie's accepting non-Hugh hunks there.  But still not another bad movie.

How am I going to have a Bad Film Fest if I don't get more offerings?

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

intinst said:


> Just wait till there is one with quilting in it, you'll understand why I don't like most aviation movies!


Oh, I understand...there was one quilting movie "How to Make An American Quilt." As far as I can remember, the quilting stuff wasn't too bad.

There was a commercial for quilted TP that showed the cartoon quilters using knitting needles. Quilters wrote the company and they changed the ad to show real quilting.

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

There are just too many of 'em...

And the majority of movies I've seen have been either dubbed or subtitled, so sometimes it's been hard to judge whether they were truly awful or just badly dubbed. Try watching Zardoz dubbed into German. 


Spoiler



_Twice._


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> There are just too many of 'em...
> 
> And the majority of movies I've seen have been either dubbed or subtitled, so sometimes it's been hard to judge whether they were truly awful or just badly dubbed. Try watching Zardoz dubbed into German.
> 
> ...


Big Sean fan, eh?

Betsy


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

My vote for worst movie ever made...Mars Attack.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Probably the leader on my list is "Pearl Harbor" (2001)... 2nd on my list is "Flyboys" (2006)


Just as with books, taste is subjective, I enjoyed both of those films quite a bit. Then again, I didn't watch them for their historical value, just wanted to be entertained for a couple hours. Mission: Accomplished! =)

This is supposed to be one of the worst movies of all time... no personal experience with it though!





> *Glen or Glenda (1953)*
> 
> A semi-autobiographical quasi-documentary about transvestism, starring and directed by Ed Wood. After a nightmarish dream sequence, Glen undergoes psychotherapy to help cure his affliction. Béla Lugosi appears in this film, as he did in several other Wood films toward the end of his career. Many of Wood's fans and critic Leonard Maltin insist that *this was far worse than Plan 9 from Outer Space*; Maltin considers it "possibly the worst movie ever made".[1] In his book Cult Movies 3, Danny Peary suggests that this is actually a radical, if ineptly made, film that presents a far more personal story than is contained in films by more well-respected auteurs.[2] This film was included in the 2004 DVD documentary The 50 Worst Movies Ever Made.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Mars Attacks http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0116996/ 6.2 on IMDB's scale.

I can't believe I've seen so few of these!

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Son of the Mask was pretty awful...


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Big Sean fan, eh?
> 
> Betsy


Well yes, certainly, but that does NOT mean I'll watch his bad movies (of which that is not the only example).

Problem was that in the late 70's and into the 80's, pre-cable and pre-VHS tapes, there were all of three TV stations in Germany and between them they showed maybe three movies in an average week. So a perfectly normal conversation could be, _What are you doing tonight? -- Channel Two is showing a movie! -- Oh, great, I'll come watch it with you, any idea what it is?_ And these movies were_ not_ all Hollywood's greatest; there were a fair number of mediocre offerings from other countries as well as some Hollywood stinkers that must have been bought as part of a cheap movie package deal. And then they'd repeat them a year later, which is why I had to sit through it twice.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

911jason said:


> Just as with books, taste is subjective, I enjoyed both of those films quite a bit. Then again, I didn't watch them for their historical value, just wanted to be entertained for a couple hours. Mission: Accomplished! =)
> 
> This is supposed to be one of the worst movies of all time... no personal experience with it though!


Interesting, another Ed Wood movie. 3.6 on the IMDB scale. One person who commented on it said "In fact, "Glen or Glenda?" is arguably Wood's greatest achievement. Check it out, I strongly recommend it."

I'm going to have to watch a few Ed Wood movies, and then Ed Wood

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, the mention of Zardoz helped me find the other bad movie thread...
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,6950.msg141937.html#msg141937

For those of you in search for of the ultimate bad movie...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Son of the Mask was pretty awful...


Good call, Heather. IMDB rates it as 2.0 an #92 in the bottom 100 movies of all time.
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0362165/

Betsy


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

"Andy Warhol's Frankenstein"

(I saw it while in college, shown as a double feature with "Andy Warhol's Dracula." I walked out about half way through Frankenstein, so I can't comment on the Dracula film, other than it appears to have been woven from the same cloth.)


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, the mention of Zardoz helped me find the other bad movie thread...
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,6950.msg141937.html#msg141937
> 
> For those of you in search for of the ultimate bad movie...
> ...


OMG I had forgotten that _I_ started that one. I'm so embarrassed...


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Just bumping this one, so I don't forget to look at it later.. I don't have time for 12 pages right now, but this looks like a Must Read thread.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I wasn't going to mention it...  

Betsy


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

911jason said:


> Just bumping this one, so I don't forget to look at it later.. I don't have time for 12 pages right now, but this looks like a Must Read thread.


And seeing my responses here would explain the feeling of _déjà vu_ I had posting in the other thread tonight.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Coincidentally, the most recent xkcd.com comic:


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

The movie *Ed Wood* is actually very good. It will give you a lot of insight into other Ed Wood movies, like *Plan 9* and *Glen and Glenda.* Plan 9 is definitely a "so bad it's funny" movie. I've watched it several times.

A movie I loathe, absolutely detest is *The Family Stone*. I'm still mad that I wasted the money to see it in the theater after reading several good reviews. I don't know what those critics must have been thinking. I thought it was a despicable movie about a bunch of really horrible people. Blech.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, I didn't mean to imply *Ed Wood* is a bad movie, just that I would watch it as part of my Ed Wood film fest.  IMDB rates it at 8.1 out of 10 and I believe Martin Landau received an Oscar for playing Ed Wood.

The Family Stone is a 6.3 out of 10 on the IMDB scale. (Not saying the IMDB is sacred, but it's an easy way to give a consistent ranking.)

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Actually, Johnny Depp plays Ed Wood. Martin Landau plays Bela Lugosi and yes, he did win an Oscar for that role.

L


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

sebat said:


> My vote for worst movie ever made...Mars Attack.


I love love love that movie!!! Its such a brilliant parody of Sci-fi movies - how can you not love it?

But then I also love Killer Klowns from Outer Space and Frankenhooker. There's no accounting for taste.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

only two movies in my life I have walked out on..
Ishtar (with my mom)
Bringing out the Dead (with DH)


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

That cartoon lists Rocky Horror as bad!!! One of my all time favorites, could not count how many times I've watched it at midnight showings and at home.

I am a big home theater buff, have a little over 1800 DVDs and Blu-rays, but I have a pretty good grasp of what I like, and I don't watch movies I think I won't. (although I do have Zardoz, how can you resist a movie with Sean C so whacked out?) I have heard of many of these bad ones but haven't watched them. I'm sure I have many I enjoy which are on other folks' bad lists though.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

NurseLisa said:


> almost about this one.......got suckered into watching it with my son....


That's definitely not a bad movie. It has a cult following, and considered by many as a classic.


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

ohmygosh Napoleon Dynamite is another favorite of mine! I guess I have a thing for cult films. I've had the DVD, the Special Edition DVD, and now the Blu-ray


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0374900/

6.9 out of 10 on the IMDB scale.

Betsy


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> only two movies in my life I have walked out on..
> Ishtar (with my mom)
> Bringing out the Dead (with DH)


I confess to walking out on 'Eraserhead,' leaving my Hub to sit through it.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Actually, Johnny Depp plays Ed Wood. Martin Landau plays Bela Lugosi and yes, he did win an Oscar for that role.
> 
> L


Landau was *fabulous*. The whole movie was, and coming to it having seen Ed Wood's oeuvre beforehand made it all the more so.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0074486/

Eraserhead scored a 7.4 on the IMDB 10.0 scale.

These movies really intrigue me!

Betsy


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

A buddy and I walked out on The Thin Red Line. We liked WWII movies but could not stand this one!!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

The first time I saw Napoleon Dynamite I fell asleep, but for some reason, it stuck with me and I watched it again the next day, and now it is a favorite movie. I have watched it many, many times. Maybe it is an acquired taste.

I came home late and the family was watching Everything You Always Wanted to Know About Sex and I caught the final scene...ohmigod, so funny. Burt Reynolds, Tony Randall, a bunch of other guys. The bears in the basement...LOL. Woody Allen as a sperm, "What if I hit a wall of hard rubber?" I didn't watch the whole movie and reading at IMDb, some of the scenes are duds, but I got to relive and re-enjoy the final funny 15 minutes.

L


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

I watched Napoleon Dynamite the first time in theaters with my brother-in-law, and while he was rolling in laughter, I thought it was the dumbest movie I ever saw.  

I watched part of it again one day when he was watching it on DVD, and I almost started thinking it was funny.

I refuse to watch it a third time for fear that I might enjoy it.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Interesting, another Ed Wood movie. 3.6 on the IMDB scale. One person who commented on it said "In fact, "Glen or Glenda?" is arguably Wood's greatest achievement. Check it out, I strongly recommend it."
> 
> I'm going to have to watch a few Ed Wood movies, and then Ed Wood
> 
> Betsy


Plan 9 from Outer Space is available for free for the Holidays from Amazon's Video on Demand service...

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001QI7PDA?tag=slickdeals


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Cool, thanks!

Betsy


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Too bad they're not offering "Attack of the Killer Tomatoes" - the boys are convinced I'm just making that one up, and that it's not really a movie!


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

For a really bad movie that might still be playing in theaters, try "Ninja Assassin."


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> Too bad they're not offering "Attack of the Killer Tomatoes" - the boys are convinced I'm just making that one up, and that it's not really a movie!


Have you seen the sequel?  

Mike


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Return of the Killer Tomatoes, right? . . . .isn't that the one where they "ran out" of money and then did massive in your face product placement for the last half of the film.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

jmiked said:


> Have you seen the sequel?
> 
> Mike


OMG! There was a sequel to Attack of the Killer Tomatoes? And it's hard to imagine they ran out of money - they probably spent all of ten bucks making the first one!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

yep. . . . one of George Clooney's early films. . . . . 

the "out of money" thing was a send up of the product placement that had started showing up in films.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

There was an Attack of the Killer Tomatoes cartoon series. I am not making that up.


----------

